

Show HN: An e-commerce API for developers - cktsai
https://www.airbrite.io/

======
ismaelc
Hey I documented your API here [https://www.mashape.com/community/airbrite-
io#!documentation](https://www.mashape.com/community/airbrite-
io#!documentation)

However I keep getting an 'unauthorized' error despite using the keys on my
dashboard. Can you help?

(Disclosure: I work for Mashape)

------
tigersharktopus
It looks like it offers a suite of generic api endpoints for developers to use
-- but it doesn't seem like there are many integrations. It seems like a Parse
for e-commerce -- easily store order related data. Where's the value add?

~~~
vonnik
Airbrite _is_ Parse for e-commerce, and that is a major value add. No one does
it.

We also have Ruby, JS, Python and Node.js SDK wrappers for the REST endpoints,
which makes it easier for devs to integrate.

There’s webhooks integration, which can be configured from your account
settings.

Fulfillment adaptors are in private beta. Contact us if you want to use:
support@airbriteinc.com

